# The challenge - Aug 27 Woy Woy vs Wallis lake



## Peril

You've certainly got to hand it to those boys - they do rise to a challenge. Well Wally Lakers, prepare to be walloped. With the spirit of Spike Milligan's mum guiding our every cast, victory for the Woy Woy Boy Boys is certain.

Come Sydney Siders and Central Coasters. Gather your poppers, gird your loins and prepare for an orgy of bream, flathead and whiting


----------



## rawprawn

I'm in :twisted:


----------



## Peril

occy said:


> I would love to join you guys, but I'm having a little difficulty deciding whether to join the Wally Lakers, or the Woy Wanderers.
> 
> You see I feel really sorry for Matt, who would no doubt struggle to keep up with you two guys on his own. And if Cletus joins him he will have no hope, as that bloody banjo spooks most of the fish.
> 
> By the way, do you guys know why you can call Wagga Wagga Wagga (unless you come from Wagga Wagga that is), but you can't call Woy Woy Woy?
> 
> Woy Wanderers? Get it?


There can be no equivocation. You're either with us or agin us. With softheaded sentiment like that, go north. Renew your acquaintance with Cletus. There can be no quarter given to the dreaded Wally Lakers.

OK, I don't get it. Woy Wodgers I'd understand. BTW, have you ever noticed how many of Sydney's suburbs are perfect for that speech impediment: Wawwawee, Wahwoonga, Waitawa, Wawwiewood, Wawwagamba, Waweemba, Wawwick Farm, Wewwington, Wetherwil Park, Woolahwa, Wowonowa, Wawwimoo


----------



## Peril

Damn, I broke my spare chariot yesterday - lost it in the wet and slammed against the kerb, breaking suspension and who knows what else on two wheels. Noone hurt. Old car ('93) so don't know if it will be repaired or written off.

Will take careful negotiation with SWMBO to be able to take the people mover away for the day, without another car. Trying to get her to visit her mate in Gosford so join me on the drive up, but a 7am start on a Sunday will be tricky!


----------



## crowdy

Bummer on the car - hope it works out OK. I'm certainly up for paddle; better get back in the estuary and see what's going on...

Crowdy


----------



## RobbieAUS

Hey Peril,

I think I'll be available, just have to buy some poppers now and get the hang of them! Sorry to hear about the car. I have a little Honda Civic with a set of roofracks. It looks funny enough with the missus Viking Nemo stacked on top of my Tempo. I'm sure it would look funnier still with a Tempo 2 and a Tempo, but it'll get us there if you need a ride. It's really just for grocery shopping and carrying yaks so it's not pretty, but the engine is bulletproof. We have sexy bikes for getting places without kayaks 

Let me know if you need a ride
Robbie


----------



## Peril

Robbie,

Thanks for the offer. Not sure if its viable but willing to give it a go if I don't have another car by then.

Will be good to have you on the team regardless.


----------



## RobbieAUS

No problem at all Dave. We'll work it out if you don't have another car. Have you any recommendations on where to pick up a good set of small poppers? The only one's I've seen are Tuna sized.

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Peril

Local tackle stores are the go. Otto should have some. He does have the Smiths Towadi that got the rave review in NSWFM. FOW in Manly Vale have the R2S Bubblepop35s that have been working for tryhard and worked first time for me. Otto proably has them as well. The guy in Victoria Rd at West Ryde might have them, but he seemed expensive the only time I checked.

I can pick up some Bubblepops from FOW for you if you like. $12 each normally. Have been on sale @ 20% off but I don't know how long that'll last.

I've also ordered a few surface lures from the US. Don't know how good they are but they're not expensive. If they have arrived by the 27th, I'm happy to lend some out for the day to do a bit of a tackle test.

Lastly, lureworld and campbells have some surface lures (the former definitely has the towadi and the latter has the bubblepop45) if you want to order online


----------



## RobbieAUS

Thanks for the offer Dave, but I'll be at Blue Earth Kayaks tomorrow evening and see what I can pick up then. PLeanty of time to get a decent collection going before the outing anyway.

Talk soon!
Robbie


----------



## Peril

So they've run in mad panic to buy the product spruiked in the latest fishing magazine. Ah, the lack of confidence in home fishing waters and meagre successes to date. Even after I returned that tiddler to the water they can't catch it or its siblings.

Looking too easy. Perhaps a late morning start at Woy Woy will be all that's needed. Nah, there'll be nothing more satisfying than to send a crushing MMS at 9:30.


----------



## rawprawn

I like the banana idea. I'll be doing this for sure just as soon as I save up enough to buy one :wink:


----------



## Peril

A council of war has concluded with the following rules:

* Start at 9:00, finish fishing at 14:00

* Fishing must be from a paddlecraft, using surface lure (poppers, fizzers, dawgs, unweighted sp, ...) or fly only

* There shall be one point awarded for each legal table fish caught (the angler tally)

* There shall be five points for the first legal table fish caught, as verified by an MMS to be sent to the opposing team captain

* There shall be five points each for the largest bream, flathead and whiting

The winning team shall be determined by the sum of the team's bonus points and the average of the angler tally for the team (ie the total angler tally for each team shall be divided by the number of anglers on the team).

All claims in respect of catches and the outcome of the competition must be accompanied by statements impugning the fishing ability of the opposing team. All correspondence may be entered into. (Normal site rules for posts apply)


----------



## Peril

Kind Sir, I would rather beat you on the field of battle than in the courts. I trust you have sufficient honour left to drag your feeble softplastics across the surface.

Rules corrected above.

As for my craft and its means of propulsion, nothing will be divulged before the day.


----------



## kingfisher111

What with all these rules and late rule changes this is starting to sound less like a fishing challenge and more like an America`s Cup challenge! Steve.


----------



## rawprawn

*BRING IT ON* :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## rawprawn

I'll be working up your way this week Mr Tryhard. Pitty I wont have my yak with me, I could have showed you how it's done :wink:


----------



## Peril

Woy Woy Wawwiors! Unless one of the locals proposes another spot, I propose that we meet at Lions Park at the end of North Burge Rd. There is a boat ramp and parking there and Pelican Island is just across the channel. I intend to be there by 8:45 and on the water by 9:00.


----------



## rawprawn

Steve and I might be paddling over from his place across the bay. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll be away from a computer for the rest of the week working up the coast.

You still have my mobile number Dave if you need to contact me. Steve may post an update prior to Sunday.

At this stage there will be three of us heading over.

Denis you still coming?


----------



## Stevo

No worries Dave we will see there at 8.45 sharp. Really looking 
forward to it. I will be making a special trip to Freddies Fishing 
World on thursday night to stock up on ammo. Looks like we are 
in for a bit of a fight.


----------



## MangoX

this sounds like fun....:!:

might join you guys  
weekend looks clear..

how many are on board at this stage ?
what are the teams ? I'm a westie.... what does that make me ?? :?


----------



## Peril

Steve, not sure how many, but it looks like more than a handful. Doesn't matter where you're from, its where you fish that makes the team. Welcome aboard for Woy Woy.


----------



## Peril

Matt, Poseidon is smiling on us. 5-10kt winds, sunny.


----------



## beefs

this is the funniest thread i have read for ages :lol: Am looking to forward to the results of this little skirmish.


----------



## Game fisher

Hi All

Tryhard, I would like to join your team, to show the Sydney Siders that talk is cheap, and fishing rules. Previously you made some intentions not to take part, but I have included the latest satellite weather update.
Tryhards troupe, please work your poppers and redeem your name.

Peril, please include photos of both groups catches of the day, so that the readers could be the juges of the day?

Poseidon was the god of the sea, earthquakes and horses. Although he was officially one of the supreme gods of Mount Olympus, he spent most of his time in his watery domain. Poseidon dominion was given all water, both fresh and salt.

Sunday,Ã‚Â AugÃ‚Â 27.. 
Local time 07h	10h	13h	16h
Wind direction 
Wind speed (Knots) 3	4	7	12
Cloud cover Sunny 
Precipitation (mm/3h) 0	0	0	0
Pressure sealevel (hPa)	1019	1020	1019	1017
Air temperature (Ã‚Â°C) 14	16	17	18


----------



## Peril

Game fisher said:


> Peril, please include photos of both groups catches of the day, so that the readers could be the juges of the day?


I smell a rat here. The underdog appeals to the masses, writes of the ordeal endured under the yoke of the urban classes and hints at redemption through grant of victory. Ptoooey.

We'll exchange pictures on the forum, thankyou very much, along with our irrefutable claim of victory. Tryhard, bring your scurvy seconds into line!


----------



## Peril

Submit to your ministrations? Never. Perhaps some members of the Gentlemen's clubs in Sydney go for a bit of rough trade but we'll save the flogging for the fishing.

As for splits in our ranks, why it is simply that our team for the day is sufficient to ensure victory. Name the contest and we'll put together the team to win.


----------



## Game fisher

Sorry, I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be able to make it, other commitments to attend.
Enjoy the trip and challenge.


----------



## Peril

Gee Gamefisher, hope we didn't scare you off with the banter. Having said that:

So, they're turning tail and fleeing before the battle commences. Oh what sport is to be had with these knaves.

Know one and all that my steed will be P2, a Pro Fisherman of the house of Cobra. I offer Poseidon the first fish tomorrow and trust that it will be the first of many. Forward ho!


----------



## MangoX

Congrats on the P2 Dave !!



what colour is the mighty beast ??

I'll see you guys 2morrow 

Steve


----------



## bazzoo

Ahhhh , Monty Python ,Nautius Maximus ,,,,,,,,,,, i have a fwend in Wome called Nautius Maximus, whose snickawing ?, centuwerian, thow him to the fwoor,,,,,roughly sir ?,,,, yeees woughly ,,,,,,,,, ummmm sorry ,,,, carried away ,,,, favourite movie


----------



## justcrusin

we all get carried away at times Baz but always look on the bright side 8)

Cheers Dave


----------

